# Clarins and Sheisedo?



## aziza (Mar 31, 2007)

Hello my peeps! I share a bay with Clarins and Sheisedo and I notice that both these lines have freakin' cult followers
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Their clients love both of the skincare lines even though some of their stuff is hella expensive. Anyway I really want to try a few of their products. Do you boys and girls have any faves? Please share!


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 2, 2007)

I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 SHEISEDO
i would recommend their:
Pureness Deep Cleansing Foam: amazing. lathers like no other
Pureness Refreshing Cleansing Water: amazing for removing MU.
Pureness Balancing Softener lovely lovely moisturizer.


----------



## juicyaddict (Apr 4, 2007)

I love Shiseido the skincare... when I am done I want to try the white lucent line...


----------



## blondebunny76 (Jun 6, 2007)

I sell Clarins and I stand by it. i love the truly matte foundation and instant smooth. It fills in pores and fine lines.


----------



## vickih (Jun 10, 2007)

what about the Clarins Oil? is it true that it helps with blackheads?


----------



## leenabutt (Jun 22, 2007)

I just went to the mall today and tried on their pressed powder foundation and it felt so nice on my skin and looked amazing. I'm thinking about getting it, but I'm not sure if it'll mess up my skin.


----------



## BlahWah (Jul 11, 2007)

When I was in Hong Kong I picked up a few Shiseido samples on ones which got decent reviews on MUA: the Pureness or White Lucent gentle toner (aclohol free), gel moisturizer and foam cleanser, and The Skincare mask.

I noticed my skin brighter and clearer after using the Pureness cleanser, WL toner and WL gel moisturizer for a couple of days.  When I came back home I went back to my usual cleansing products (Neutrogena facial bar, Nivea soft toner and Vichy Normaderm) for a week then went back to Shiseido to see if there was a difference.  There was, tho with my budget it's not worth busting out for the full line.

I've since tried samples of all products mentioned above for at least 2 weeks over the last 3 months (my SIL went to HK after I did and picked me up more stuff!) and Pureness is... great!!!  I think the brightness was due more to the White Lucent line, but seeing as it's 2x the price, I'll go for Pureness.  There wasn't too much difference b/w the two except for the foam cleansers.  Pureness hands down.  Washes everything off, makes you feel squeaky clean without any tautness.  Just make sure none gets in your eyes.  Stings like crazy!

The mask was fairly good.  I haven't tried any other in the last 2 years except for Freeman's (I think?) clay mask.  The pores on and beside my nose were definitely less noticeable.


----------



## jennzy (Jul 13, 2007)

i currently use the skincare by shiseido
i haven't notice my skin change or anything because i'm only 20 and don't really have any skin problems. i do admit they are on the steep side, but one thing my mom taught me, for hair and skin buy the best and only the best! i'm still in an experimenting stage. i tried shiseido because i heard good things and it has spf already.
i wish more companies would have spf in their moisturizer...


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jul 13, 2007)

i use White Lucent by Shiseido. i like the cleanser but i'm not fond of the daytime moisturizer.


----------



## kensbarbie1017 (Jul 29, 2007)

I like shiseido. NARS skincare is made by shiseido and they have some great skincare products too


----------



## macslut (Jul 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blondebunny76* 

 
_I sell Clarins and I stand by it. i love the truly matte foundation and instant smooth. It fills in pores and fine lines._

 
Clarins is the only skin care that I use.  I have extremely sensitive skin and it is the only stuff that won't irritate it. 

Oh, and I do use the Skin Beauty Repair Concentrate (oil) and I love it.  My mom is also hooked on the reparative moisturizer for 50 and older skin (along with mac wipes).  People have commented on how great her skin looks.


----------



## flowerhead (Jul 30, 2007)

Clarins skincare is amazing! Try the One-step facial cleanser, it's orange...it makes your skin so radiant and clear, it made my skin look airbrushed after a week of using it


----------



## anns (Aug 4, 2007)

I love love love Clarins' Sun Wrinkle Control Eye Cream, it's so light and sets in quickly.


----------



## aziza (Aug 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_Clarins skincare is amazing! Try the One-step facial cleanser, it's orange...it makes your skin so radiant and clear, it made my skin look airbrushed after a week of using it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I love all the One Step Cleansers! Awesome products! 


Shiseido's Pureness line is nice also....the oil blotting sheets are my absolute _favorites. _


----------



## wiggle (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: Clarins and Shiseido?*

I started using the Pureness line when I was 11 years old. Now, I'm too old for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Pureness will address oiliness and huge pores but as your skin ages, you'll need more hydration. So for 20s skin, use the Skincare line, or if you have oily skin, use the Elixir line!! For 30s skin, try Benefiance (that's what my mom uses). 

I've been meaning to try Clarins but I'm not too sure. The alternative line I use is actually a brand I get from Whole Foods, called Better Botanicals. All natural, back to basics! I've noticed improved skin tone, and none of their products make me oily!


----------



## Catwoman316 (Sep 7, 2007)

I love Shiseido and Clarins! They never disappointed me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I use the Shiseido Bio-Performance Advanced Super Revitalizer N. My skin looks soft and radiant every day. I have been using the Clarins night cream for 3 years now and it's fantastic. Love them both!


----------

